# Paranoid, Scared, Feel a bit daft!



## Buddysmum89

When i was last here (few years ago now), i was paranoid about getting another boy, and nothings changed! :/..Im currently now 7 weeks pregnant with #2 and counting down those weeks until 16 weeks when i can find out what im having..

I have tried everything this time around to sway for a girl! :pink:, the diet, sex positions, dtd a few days before OV (think i managed it at 3 days before), so i guess all we do now is wait!..I feel so bad writing this since theres so many people out there that struggle to get pregnant and here i am being choosy over my babies gender :( it makes me feel rotten!

My OH has now flipped again and taken on the mentality of "doesn't care as long as its healthy", which is a great mentality to have but i struggle to share that at the moment! Since this is our last child then i want it to be perfect for us!

Doesn't help my first niece arrived on 19th June and she's perfect!:cloud9:, very envious of my sister in law as she now has one of each and i want that for myself!..And i find you have way more nice clothes for girls than you do boys ;)!:nope:

I haven't a clue what im going to do with myself if our last child turns into a boy, yes he will be loved but some of me will be slightly destroyed in the fact that id never have a daughter :(..I know i sound so stupid!!..I just wish there was someone out there who understood me!


----------



## WackyMumof2

I got like that with DS2. But I was stupid enough to believe my MIL was 'physic' that I went and got pinks and purples before we knew. At my 20 week scan I argued that he was a girl (squeals like one so I guess I won in some respects) and didn't connect until he was born. Even refused to sort out a name before 8 months. DS3 I wanted a boy so I didn't have to deal with Gender Disappointment. Hubby was upset because he got 'another penis' but he fits right in. This last pregnancy we are HOPING for a girl. But if God gives us another boy, then that's what is meant for us and we are never going to have a girl. Yes, I am scared and I don't want to know but I also know I will bond and he WILL be loved just as much. Hubby and DS1 have just so desperately wanted a little girl that I worry because this is it for us. I understand how you feel. Maybe trying to find pros in both situations rather than dreading the worst will help you cope? A healthy baby is most important but I really, really do get your feelings. <3


----------



## kat132

I understand how you feel. I wanted a boy then a girl just like my mum dad and i was certain that my 2nd would be a girl. I had no doubt in my mind and went to the 20 week scan knowing i would be buying pink! how wrong i was. Those 3 word 'its another boy' crushed my soul at the time. I waited till i got home and i cried so much i felt like i was sinking. It took me a while to get used to having 2 boys. When he was born i fell in love with him and since then he has grown to be a very loving, caring but sometimes naughty :blush:little boy who i absolutely adore.

We decided to try one last time for a girl 5 years later and yes, its another boy :haha:due in 11 weeks but after 2 days of being upset about this i decided that its not what is between their legs it who they are as people. 

yes it hurts that i will never know what my little girl would have looked like, been like etc and i do often think about it BUT i am blessed with 3 boys who love their mummy. I know people that have gone on and on trying for a girl and ended up with 6 boys in a row! 
If i knew this baby would be a boy i would still do it all over again. It is harder some days and i dont know if that feeling of wanting a daughter will ever go away but i would never ever change any of my boys for a girl, even this one in my belly. Boys or girls, they love you just the same and if you hold your son close, he will always be there. 

Hope you feel better soon and my advice is IF this one is a boy, take the time to grieve over the girl you wont have then enjoy the rest of the pregnancy. You will be ok in the end i promise. xx


----------

